# P3P Minato Arisato vs Yu/Seta Souji P4P



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

Since Persona 4 has an anime I thought I would make this thread. I like both and decided to make this thread.

Btw the P3P and P4P mean Persona 3 protagonist and Persona 4 protagonist

Persona 3 

Protagonist

Minato Arisato







vs.

Person 4

Protagonist
 Seta Souji





Scenario 1
Who wins when it comes to:
*1.* Looking cool?
*2.*Who's first Persona summoning was cooler?
*3.* Has the better party members?
*4.* Persona 3 or 4 who's group purpose and journey was cooler?
*5.* Who's shadows and enemies for the P3 and P4 protagonist was better?
*6.* Which Persona game had the better love interest for the protagonist? P3 or P4?   
*7.*Which Protagonist underwent more difficult trials when fighting against their enemies the shadows and those that sided with them?
*8.*Which Protagonist has the better Persona?
*9.*Which protagonist had more sadder losses? 
*10.*Which plot twist concerning the protagonist was more shocking?
*11.*Who was more badass in the final battle?
*12.*Who's final battle upgrade was better?
*13.*Overall? Who comes up on top?


Scenario 2

Taking out final game Persona upgrades which protagonist would win in a fight?  


If Scenario 2 is utter stomp I'll remove it

Go!


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Scenario 1
> Who wins when it comes to:
> *1.* Looking cool?
> *2.*Who's first Persona summoning was cooler?
> ...



1- Seta

2- Seta

3- I would say that's a draw, though i'd lean towards Seta again

4- An extra "middle hour" and being stuck in the same day kinda beat's the shit out of going into a TV 

5- Minato

6- Draw in my book, on one hand you got Yukari the other Yukiko

7- Minato

8- Seta

9- Minato (What did Seta really lose)

10- Can't really answer that one

11- Seta

12- I think Minato's was stronger, but Seta's looked cooler( the guy _literally_ one-shotted a Goddess) 

13- Seta seemed cooler to me, but Minato was most likly stronger as he could fuse different personas attack's together and like i said his final power-up was stronger to I believe....

Don't really know about the 2nd Scenario......


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2011)

What are Seta's feats?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

It's Yu Narukami.

Seta Souji is pure fan nickname whilst Yu is official.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's Yu Narukami.
> 
> Seta Souji is pure *fan* nickname whilst Yu is official.



Actually Seta Souji is the name of the persona 4 protagonist from the manga. 

The Eleven Supernovas


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 16, 2011)

For scenario 2 the correct answer, of course, is "Devil Survivor's MC comes in and makes both his bitches". :ho


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

Alright now time for me to answer my own poll question in scenario 1

Time to play Devil's advocate

1. Looking cool? Persona 3 Minato's
2.Who's first Persona summoning was cooler? Minato's. Took out one of the 10(?) big bad shadows responsible for summoning Nyx and summoned Thanatos along with Orpheus. Seta Souji's/Yu's look too much like a Digimon rip off to like. 
3. Has the better party members? You have Junpei Iori who's VA is for Edward Elric and plays the clown well and is badass, Yukari Takeba a fine sassy chick with an awesome VA (I forget), Akihiko Sanada who mixes boxing with Persona summoning, Mitsuru Kirijo then there's also Fuuka yamagishi team mission control (excellently swapped with Mitsuru), Ken Amada who isn't just some tag along kid, Aigis an awesome android and uses the pinnochio-I-wish-I-was-human-like plot well, Koromaru who is freaking amazing lifesaver,and finally Shinjiro Aragaki. Yes, Persona 3 definitely takes it in party.
4. Persona 3 or 4 who's group purpose and journey was cooler? Going into the tvland over a world that has an extra hour and you fight shadows. Easily Persona 3.
5. Who's shadows and enemies for the P3 and P4 protagonist was better? Persona 3. Especially, the purpose they served.
6. Which Persona game had the better love interest for the protagonist? P3 or P4? P3 girls P4 girls 
Yukari=A little bitchy (considering her story understable) but a fine bitch. Also I love Aigis , Fuka is meh, and Mitsuru is too mommy like. 

Yukiko's plot practically makes the girl forced onto you and same with being romantically entangled with her. 
The other girls are meh.
7.Which Protagonist underwent more difficult trials when fighting against their enemies the shadows and those that sided with them? Persona 4's was tragic but the ending they try to trick you into getting is obvious and Persona 3's was insanely difficult. Especially the extra ending "The Answer"
8.Which Protagonist has the better Persona? Persona 3's. Especially his Thanatos is badass.
9.Which protagonist had more sadder losses? Persona 3's protagonist.
10.Which plot twist concerning the protagonist was more shocking? Easily Persona's 3. Minato was unknowingly harboring the bringer of destruction Nyx in the form of Pharos in his body the entire time? Seriously, that's way more shocking than some fucking gas station lady being responsible for the fog in Inaba. Not only that but it's like some of that "Nobody" stuff from KH and it's not at all that hinting seeing as how Ryouji only ever interacts with the girls.


11.Who was more badass in the final battle? Minato and SEES easily.
12.Who's final battle upgrade was better? Minato was like the fucking messiah in the final battle. Not only that but it's because of him mankind won't ever be bothered by the fall again.
13.Overall? Who comes up on top? Minato. Definitely Minato


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

The manga is a noncannon fan work so again Souji Seta is a fan nickname.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 16, 2011)

> 10.Which plot twist concerning the protagonist was more shocking? Easily Persona's 3. Minato was unknowingly harboring the bringer of destruction Nyx in the form of Pharos in his body the entire time? Seriously, that's way more shocking than some fucking gas station lady being responsible for the fog in Inaba. Not only that but it's like some of that "Nobody" stuff from KH and it's not at all that hinting seeing as how Ryouji only ever interacts with the girls.



Actually, that would be more correctly "Some gas station lady is the motherfucking SHINTO GODDESS OF DEATH. Why? Because she's a goddess and she can, fuck you".

Also there's that whole holy crap factor in the fact that the only reason Souji even manages to live long enough to make a difference is because each and every member of his party takes the bullet for him and shoves him away from 100% instant death. Izanami effortlessly rofl-lmao-mudstomps the whole party like the GNATS they actually are, and only convenient last minute plot power and that whole 'Souji's Persona is her hubby' nonsense prevents her from just BAD END'ing you right then and there.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The manga is a noncannon fan work so again Souji Seta is a fan nickname.




Do you not know what fan work is?

DB abridged is fanwork

The Eleven Supernovas

This is simply a non cannon video game manga adaptation. 

In either case I like the name Seta Souji more than Yuk Nana-whatever.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

And yet Yu Narukami actually has meaning when you translate it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Actually, that would be more correctly "Some gas station lady is the motherfucking SHINTO GODDESS OF DEATH. Why? Because she's a goddess and she can, fuck you".



 



> Also there's that whole holy crap factor in the fact that the only reason Souji even manages to live long enough to make a difference is because each and every member of his party takes the bullet for him and shoves him away from 100% instant death.



Yeah, I know about that part. Still, it's much different than what Nyx does to you. I mean for christ sakes man even if you beat her the end of the world still happens. In either case Nyx is just as much of an advocate of death and destruction as Izanami. 



> Izanami effortlessly rofl-lmao-mudstomps the whole party like the GNATS they actually are, and only convenient last minute plot power and that whole 'Souji's Persona is her hubby' nonsense prevents her from just BAD END'ing you right then and there.



Yeah, but that's all man. Like I said the party + Minato the protagonistnever really defeats Nyx. He became the seal that prevents mankind from making contact with Nyx and bringing her to their world and dooming the world.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And yet Yu Narukami actually has meaning when you translate it.



To be fair, Seta IS a family name in Japan, and Souji is a rarely used, archaic first name. Rurouni Kenshin does give us Seta Soujiro... just throwing that out. Not all names in fiction have to be OMG MEANINGFUL.



Black Titan said:


> Yeah, but that's all man. Like I said the party + Minato the protagonistnever really defeats Nyx. He became the seal that prevents mankind from making contact with Nyx and bringing her to their world and dooming the world.



Quite frankly, Minato getting some Universe arcana and conveniently making a Great Seal (which, by the way, isn't to keep Nyx out but to keep Erebus IN) is just as out of left field as the whole P4 endgame.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

I know Seta Souji is a real name. But I like Yu Narukami since it basically spells out what you're in for down the line. And it's almost a standard amongst SMT protagonists with names, the few that there are.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And yet Yu Narukami actually has meaning when you translate it.



So what? (Curious anyway what's it mean?)

Still doesn't change the fact that it sounds like the name of a monk. Not to mention sounds far too stern like.

P3's Minato Arisato's name also has a meaning to it.

It's this:

: Minato = Harbor, Ari = Existence (as in "existing at the present moment"), Sato = "one's origin" or "one's past". Thus, Minato Arisato = The Harbor of One's Existing Origin.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

p3 mc doesn't have a name.

And Yu Narukami roughly translates to "At Last I have Become God"

Also it's impossible to have not expected Izanami if you've played SMT extensively enough The moment Izanagi appeared I was basically waiting to see who was going to pull the izanami card.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I know Seta Souji is a real name. But I like Yu Narukami since it basically spells out what you're in for down the line. And it's almost a standard amongst SMT protagonists with names, the few that there are.



The only game that had a named character in Persona was 2's Tastuya and Maya (if you count Innocent Sin and Eternal Punishment as separate games or two halves of the same one). And I think Hitoshura from 3. Aleph doesn't count since its not his real name for SMT II.

Edit: Raigen Effect is bothersome.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Quite frankly, Minato getting some Universe arcana and conveniently making a Great Seal (which, by the way, isn't to keep Nyx out but to keep Erebus IN) is just as out of left field as the whole P4 endgame.



Granted. But if you think about it, Minato was pretty tight with Igor and and had plenty of potential and will power which was noted. Also him obtaining the universe arcana was a result of his strong social link IIRC. I mean I'll give Persona 4 this though: It made me laugh a shitload more than Persona 3 did.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> p3 mc doesn't have a name.



I know that's the translation for Persona 3 manga Minato's name.




> And Yu Narukami roughly translates to "At Last I have Become God."



  

Okay, I'm sorry that it just so hil-narm-larious. 

As I said before it sounds far too formal and something carried by a monk. I mean it's as if his name says he has a higher purpose when in story he began his journey like Chie, and Yosuke because of their friends were enwrapped in a struggle to find a serial killer. Hell, it's like an obvious plot give away.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

Fang said:


> The only game that had a named character in Persona was 2's Tastuya and Maya (if you count Innocent Sin and Eternal Punishment as separate games or two halves of the same one). And I think Hitoshura from 3. Aleph doesn't count since its not his real name for SMT II.



The p anime is atlus supported and battle of yamonaka is developed by atlus and Yu narukami is there for both. It's official


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2011)

I know its official, I just don't consider it to invalidate or override the original source: the game.

Oh and it seems the OP was banned.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like fang's petition finally went through.


----------

